# Black Skate Shoes and ??? Laces?



## Thunderbolt42 (Dec 3, 2008)

Black skate shoes and red laces? i think it would be sweet but i need something thats reallly sweet...ideas?


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

:dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno::dunno:


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

whatever laces that came with you shoes? or maybe i am just getting old. you crazy kids and your shoe laces these days!


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

just picked up a new pair from DVS that are black/grey with turquiose laces and insoles. theyre pretty kickass


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats been done so many times already. Get some Supras or Nike SBs if your trying to get stylish.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Technine Icon said:


> Thats been done so many times already. Get some Supras or Nike SBs if your trying to get stylish.


Fuck Nike. Especially fuck Nike now trying to get their fingers in the skateboard world. Total fucking claim-jumpers. Didn't give a rat-ass about the sport before skate shoes became trendy. Burn, Nike, Burn!


----------



## Technine Icon (Jan 15, 2009)

sedition said:


> Fuck Nike. Especially fuck Nike now trying to get their fingers in the skateboard world. Total fucking claim-jumpers. Didn't give a rat-ass about the sport before skate shoes became trendy. Burn, Nike, Burn!


Yeah i totally agree. They're only in skating to make money, but i don't know if you've ever worn a pair of SB dunks but they are comfortable as hell and durable.


----------



## sedition (Feb 8, 2007)

Technine Icon said:


> Yeah i totally agree. They're only in skating to make money, but i don't know if you've ever worn a pair of SB dunks but they are comfortable as hell and durable.


Naw, I have been anti-Nike since all their child-labor shit hit the fan back in the day. I won't gear near that company with a 10-foot pole.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2009)

dont put on laces that dont match the shoe or the other lace


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

sedition said:


> Fuck Nike. Especially fuck Nike now trying to get their fingers in the skateboard world. Total fucking claim-jumpers. Didn't give a rat-ass about the sport before skate shoes became trendy. Burn, Nike, Burn!


i used to be like that....i saw the p rods, loved how they looked and got em. nike sb is real...


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

fallen makes some sick black skate shoes with red accents. so that would look pretty sick with red laces.

FALLEN FOOTWEAR ::: R.W.T.F. ::: DESIGNED PURELY FOR SKATEBOARDING

and there sick if your actually skating, solid shoes made purely for skating... (hope you want these to skate and not just to look cool...)


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

Just not pink. I'm sick of seeing guys with their black and pink hoodies or shoes. You just look lame.

Turquoise would be awesome though.. or lime green.. anything bright.


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

Salska said:


> fallen makes some sick black skate shoes with red accents. so that would look pretty sick with red laces.
> 
> FALLEN FOOTWEAR ::: R.W.T.F. ::: DESIGNED PURELY FOR SKATEBOARDING
> 
> and there sick if your actually skating, solid shoes made purely for skating... (hope you want these to skate and not just to look cool...)


fallens were my shoe of choice back when, i still wear em all the time. i would say easily my most comfy shoe i ever owned were the rivals..


----------



## squishydonut (Nov 13, 2007)

the SBs are nice, grippy and comfy.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

sedition said:


> Naw, I have been anti-Nike since all their child-labor shit hit the fan back in the day. I won't gear near that company with a 10-foot pole.


I used to have the same attitude. I've been wearing eS Accel since I was 13, best damn skate shoe ever invented, I never found anything I liked better. That was until I tried on a pair of Nike SB Dunk Lows, now i'm a convert.


----------

